# Christmas Turkey



## Birroc (26 Dec 2010)

My wife and I were discussing over dinner whether we actually liked turkey or not. I personally find eating turkey like eating a 'rough' chicken. We came to the conclusion that we would probably prefer a large free range chicken or perhaps a rack of lamb or maybe a really nice fish dish. The kids didn't seem to be too partial to turkey either so next year I think we will break from tradition and try something else. Anyone else who has replaced the traditional turkey?


----------



## markowitzman (26 Dec 2010)

beef wellington.
wonderful!
and no big clean up after and no dreaded turkey sandwiches and curry for the rest of xmas!!!


----------



## WaterWater (27 Dec 2010)

Birroc said:


> My wife and I were discussing over dinner whether we actually liked turkey or not. I personally find eating turkey like eating a 'rough' chicken. We came to the conclusion that we would probably prefer a large free range chicken or perhaps a rack of lamb or maybe a really nice fish dish. The kids didn't seem to be too partial to turkey either so next year I think we will break from tradition and try something else. Anyone else who has replaced the traditional turkey?


 
Bought two this year, boned and rolled. Had one on Christmas Eve and the second on St. Stephens Day. Two small ones. We will get today's meals out of the leftovers plus a small ham and duck that I also bought. Fillet steaks will be thawing out tonight.
We also prefer the taste of chicken but still have the turkey for tradition. Our trick is to purchase the smallest that we can find just for the seasonality of it. 
Our big problem is that we purchase to many minerals and beers because of all the "picky" drinkers. These are usually past their best before date before we end up being the ones left to drink them.

Whatever about picky drinkers though, it's the picky eaters that get my goat!


----------



## Purple (27 Dec 2010)

WaterWater said:


> Whatever about picky drinkers though, it's the picky eaters that get my goat!



Do picky eaters all like goat?


----------



## Henny Penny (28 Dec 2010)

*Turkey*

I suggested a change from turkey last year ... My husbands face looked as though I was planning on canceling Christmas .... So we're still on turkey ... Sigh ... Maybe my next husband will be more adaptable!


----------



## Odea (28 Dec 2010)

WaterWater said:


> Whatever about picky drinkers though, it's the picky eaters that get my goat!


 
Yup, we had one of them this year.  Didn't like vegetables, would only drink a certain brand of lager, the selection of 11 different cheeses on the cheeseboard didn't contain the one wanted. The dessert was too rich.....

The time and effort having to look after this person was draining......


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2010)

Odea said:


> The time and effort having to look after this person was draining......



Elderly mother-in-law?


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Dec 2010)

No place for picky eaters or drinkers in our house. We just had 8 extra for christmas and five of them stayed for three days and will be back for a few more days at new year. Luckily they all eat most things and the things they don't I just ignore


----------



## thesimpsons (28 Dec 2010)

filet of roast beef - far nicer than tough old turkey


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Dec 2010)

thesimpsons said:


> far nicer than tough old turkey


Elderly mother-in-law?


----------



## Purple (29 Dec 2010)

thesimpsons said:


> filet of roast beef - far nicer than tough old turkey



Have you tried tender young turkey?


----------



## Welfarite (29 Dec 2010)

purple said:


> have you tried tender young turkey?


 
LOL. I didn't think there is any such thing as a 'tough old turkey' nowadays. A friend reared four turkeys from mid-October; they weighed 1-2 kgs at start (cute wee things really) and 6 weeks later were clocked at 10 kgs+!


----------



## gipimann (29 Dec 2010)

For the 2nd year in a row, I had ostrich steaks for Xmas dinner.....delicious!


----------



## micmclo (29 Dec 2010)

Never seen ostrich on sale, where did you buy it? I might check it out


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> For the 2nd year in a row, I had ostrich steaks for Xmas dinner.....delicious!



Ah, how could you


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> Have you tried tender young turkey?


 
What do you mean? The mother-in-law's youngest daughter?


----------



## gipimann (29 Dec 2010)

micmclo said:


> Never seen ostrich on sale, where did you buy it? I might check it out


 
micmclo, I bought it in Aldi - 2 decent-sized steaks for €7 or thereabouts.

Don't think they sell it all year round, just at Christmas.


----------



## gipimann (29 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen.....

I didn't have one of these....!


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Dec 2010)

Ah, poor Trevor.  Thankfully he got his shoes.


----------



## Vanilla (30 Dec 2010)

I tried the ostrich steaks from Aldi over a year ago after reading about them on AAM being compared favourably to fillet steak. They are in the frozen section. Not bad, a bit strong. I preferred the Angus matured striploin though- more expensive but more meat.

We had a turkey this year for xmas day, the brown meat is nice. Then we had turkey curry on stephens day and a Jamie Oliver recipe for turkey and leek pie the day after. Nothing but bones left then. 49 Euro for a cooked turkey that fed 6 for three days-not bad. But I agree, the breast meat is not hugely tasty.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 Jan 2011)

My dad is a total carnivore so every year they have at least three meats, this year it was turkey, ham, beef and lamb.
Myself and hubby had dinner on stephen's day at home and just had ham, baked with a can of bulmers poured over it, delish.


----------



## PetrolHead (4 Jan 2011)

This year and last we had Duck...

http://www.skeaghanoreduck.ie/ 

Couldn't recommend these highly enough...!!!


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the link, Petrolhead- some gorgeous recipes on there. Mmmm, winter risotto with duck and cep mushrooms. Drool.


----------

